# Home Bar Ideas/Plans Needed



## DFRESH (Oct 22, 2010)

I am finishing my basement and will be building an "L" shaped bar. It will be my first bar build. Any ideas, plans, tips, would all be appreciated. Pictures would be great. Any links to additional sources would be helpful as well. Thanks,
Doug


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Here's one I did recently...*

:smile:


----------



## DFRESH (Oct 22, 2010)

Scott,
Looks great. What did you use for the counter top? Tough to see from that angle.
Doug


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

DFRESH said:


> Scott,
> Looks great. What did you use for the counter top? Tough to see from that angle.
> Doug


It has an epoxy finish. :smile:


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

*MDNTRDR - *Beautiful design and execution. Are you installing a rail? For yourself, for$$$, come on spill it, I'm sure others would be interested too. I really like the three unstained matching panels with the beautiful centered cathedral grain. Story behind this? (Not your ordinary rotary cut ply haphazardly applied.)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is just a simple bar with an Oak tambour front, Oak top, and a shop made (on the table saw) Oak bar rail.
.

























.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

DFRESH said:


> Scott,
> Looks great. What did you use for the counter top? Tough to see from that angle.
> Doug


Wasn't trying to highjack the thread here, hopefully he will have some progress pictures and that will help you with your planning. I'm sure you'll be able to figure out the building procedures and customize it to your taste and through the use of materials and design make it a perfect fit for you. Me, I like to see other people's methods and considerations. For example I mentioned the panels. I was wondering if the came off of 3 consecutive sheets, veneered, or... There are several builds on the sister site contractor talk in the finish carpentry area. They do try to keep the forum between pros, and tend not to like questions from homeowners. Some members frequent both, just a heads up.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> This is just a simple bar with an Oak tambour front, Oak top, and a shop made (on the table saw) Oak bar rail.
> .
> View attachment 83632
> 
> ...


Nice! You must have/had some guns on you. That shop made rail is a lot of work, guess there was a time when I wouldn't have thought twice either. You want to arm wrestle?:laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Thank You!*



Old Skhool said:


> *MDNTRDR - *Beautiful design and execution. Are you installing a rail? For yourself, for$$$, come on spill it, I'm sure others would be interested too. I really like the three unstained matching panels with the beautiful centered cathedral grain. Story behind this? (Not your ordinary rotary cut ply haphazardly applied.)


This piece was built for a client who installed there own brass rail.

The three panels came from 3 separate sheets of sequenced veneer plywood.

Here is a panel pic before finishing. What do you see? :smile:


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Old man winter right in the center, raised eyebrows, long nose... Kind of like staring into a fire, rock formation, or clouds. Perhaps why wood is so attractive and endearing at least to those of us that don't shop at Ikea. Lol


----------

